
The Future of Video Marketing - Three_Motion
http://threemotion.co.uk/the-future-is-video/
======
anngrant
Video marketing is definitely the future of a content marketing. Video is
certainly the best format to advertise business as 100 million internet users
watch a video online daily. With such tools as
[https://www.viosk.com/personal-video-
marketing](https://www.viosk.com/personal-video-marketing), video creating is
accessible to everyone.

